# My dog's behavior has changed...



## Sassafrassa

Hello everyone. I usually don't post on this forum, I tend to hang out in the Countryside Families for the most part, but I have gotten so much good information in the past on this site, I thought perhaps you guys might have some ideas.

My BF and I have a very sweet Black Mouth Cur that has been a wonderful addition to our family. (He has no papers, he just showed up on our door....) He is two years old, and has always been very affectionate and friendly. He tends to be a big couch potato when he is not running at top speed, and loves to hang out in the house...up until last week. I came home on Friday, went through our normal end of day routine...and he refused to settle down. He went outside and wouldn't come in the house. The next morning he seemed fine...but then the next evening, he wouldn't stay inside. This has gone on every night since.

I'm worried because he literally is trembling when we make him come in. His tail is between his legs. His head is down. He won't give me kisses. I'm really worried...this is a complete behavior shift, and it seemed to happen overnight.

He has had all his shots, was in about 3 weeks ago for all his boosters. We can't find any indication of injury. He doesn't seem sick..he's eating normally. But doesn't act himself. I am beside myself....any ideas what it might be? I miss my cuddle-bug.

Thanks for any feedback. I'd love to hear your ideas. :help: 

Sassa


----------



## longshadowfarms

I'd get him to a vet for a complete check. It sounds like he might be in pain. Have you seen him urinate?


----------



## GoldenMom

So he's fine in the morning right? Does he seem fine when you get home? He's just nutty after having gone outside at night? What kind of area do you live in-rural, town, etc. Anything unusual outside? Maybe some sort of predator hanging out at night? BMCs are supposed to guard their homes right? Can you go out with him and see how he acts outside at night? Not sure what's going on, but if he's fine in the morning but nutty at night I have a hard time thinking he's in pain (if that was the case I'd think he'd be like that in the morning too). What how much he eats/drinks/poops/pees/any other behavior changes. Let us know how this progresses.


----------



## JasoninMN

Is it possible something in the house is bothering him, like a new cleaning chemical or something? Maybe he could have gotten shocked by something? A gas you can't smell? I would be very concered that something wasn't right in my house if my dog did not want to come inside.


----------



## Rouen

"trembling when we make him come in. His tail is between his legs. His head is down."


this to me is fear, not pain, did anything happene to him at night in the house that would make him afraid, or has anything in the house changed at night?


----------



## bare

I'm no dog expert, but if I smelled a gal in heat and my mom kept calling me to come in, I'd probably have be shakin' with my tail between my legs too.


----------



## Jennifer L.

How is he when he is outside? Is he normal then, or still fearful? A vet visit wouldn't hurt, but it seems to me he thinks there's a danger outside. If he knows there is danger outside he may feel trapped in the house and show the fear. 

Jennifer


----------



## doozie

Did something "Scare" him in the house?? Something fall on him, loud noise, etc.
My Rat Terrier is now afraid every time I set my Kitchen timer/or the Stove beeps to let us know it is pre heated. It seems I had a little problem cooking with my broiler last week and set off the Smoke Detector. (Hey it hurts my ears too) We had beeping going on all over complete with Smoke!
He associates the beep from the stove with the Smoke Detector, I just wonder how long until he realizes everything is OK.
I have to pick him up from the yard when ever I use my stove in the evening for dinner now...he would rather freeze outside than step foot inside the house if he heard the beep. Took me a day or two to figure out what was setting him off. 
We were watching a TV show the other night, and wouldnt you know it, a smoke detector went off! Got his attention real quick. We just couldnt believe he would notice it LOL (He also barks a car horns on TV and other Dogs)
Just a thought.


----------



## Strange Bear

I would second the smoke detector. Has it been beeping because it needs a new battery? My old dog was just like that. I had to keep reminding my father not to check the smoke detector when my dog was visiting them. He refused to come in the house for hours afterward.
Good luck


----------



## sweetcountrygrl

I vote for something scaring him as well. When I was a kid we had a beagle mix who did similar and then some. Turned out we had a mouse in the house that freaked her out. Wasn't until we finally saw it and put two and two together. (It's ok to laugh... she was a bit of a woosie when it came to rodents, but a great dog otherwise ~ lol) She went so far as to break out in hives and hide under the bed if she spotted it.


----------



## happycat

I'm a little confused, he won't go outside, but then when he is out he doesn't want to come back in? Where is he when he's "outside", is it a fenced yard? I think you need to follow him, see where he goes and what else might be out there. 

Is he neutered? Could be a female in heat out there, or some other critter. One of my dogs is scared of fire or the smell of smoke (and terrified of spraying water - he was a shelter dog and we think he may have been in a house fire or something). If there is ever smoke in the house he will cower and tremble like that.


----------



## mutthouse

I wish dogs could talk! It would sure make life easier.
Whatever the cause of his fear, be very careful not to reinforce the scared behavior. Our instinct as humans is to try to comfort our dogs when they are frightened, but unfortunately, the dog may read our behavior as follows:
-Dog comes in with tail down, acting freaky.
-owner: "What's the matter boy? What's wrong? It's ok...it's ok.....it's ok...," meanwhile petting the dog, crouching, and talking in a high voice. As the dog acts more frightened, owner becomes more concerned and agitated, and it shows in our voices and demeanors.
-dog: geez, i was right! It really IS scary---Look, even MOM'S scared! Thus the dog begins to act even more frightened, owner becomes even MORE concerned,setting off a chain reaction.

I'm not saying that YOU are doing this, and I would still be trying to search out the cause. But try to be upbeat and confident when dealing with your dog, acting like a leader. Just be careful that the dog's molehills don't grow into mountains!


----------



## BusyBees2

I vote for there being something outside that he's scared of. Or maybe he's doing something that he's scared of being punished for! I second (or third) the suggestion to follow him while he's outside and see where he goes. You may have to do this carefully, because if he knows you're there, he may not react the same way.


----------



## GREG VT

You say he is two years old but showed up at your door. How long have you had him?

Is he home alone all day?

Has anything changed in your pattern?

Either something happened in the house that scared him or, for whatever reason he has gotten the idea that he shouldn't be in the house.

The patterns of my dogs change when heating season started. They don't really like the heat form the woodstove so they spend more time in their crates in the kitchen, coming in every so often to make sure they aren't missing out on anything.

Like was already said, be careful not to inadvertently encourage the behavior. Your getting all worked up will only cause him to also. Coddling him to much could teach him to behave like that just for the attention.

It's tough not being able to figure out what is bothering the critters.


----------



## GREG VT

longshadowfarms said:


> I'd get him to a vet for a complete check. It sounds like he might be in pain. Have you seen him urinate?



That is a good thought. A UTI would make it hard for him to urinate and he would feel like he has to all the time.


----------



## clamjane

My seven month BMC puppy is having bad problems too. The behavior change, head and tail down are signs of pain. I took Tilly to the vet this morning and the news is not good at all. She has a congenital spinal defect. I've been crying all day.

I certainly hope your puppy's problem is not as serious, but please get him to a vet.


----------



## Sassafrassa

Thank you so much for your concerned responses! Sorry I couldn't answer any of these questions yesterday. My work day was very busy, and I couldn't get to the computer.

Cyrus is about 2 years old. We got him at about 8 weeks of age. He was either a runaway or a dumped puppy. Very healthy dog, and we have him vet-checked regularly. He just went to the vet about 3 weeks ago for his normal checkup and shots. All was well at that point. I've looked him over, and I can't find any indication of injury. He lets me look him over with no problem. Just sits there with his head down. But when I'm outside with him in the morning, he seems his normal goofy self.










We live in what used to be a very rural area, but it has built up all around us. Now we live in a subdivision. We have a very large (1 acre) back yard, all fenced in. He gets lots of running time. He is a great guard. Not aggresive at all, but lets people know he is there.

He is neutered, and there is a little female dog next door. I'm not sure that she has been fixed yet. Could her being in heat cause this behavior?? He doesn't act excited to me. Maybe he is afraid of her because of the smell?

He is home without us quite a bit, but we have another dog that keeps him good company. They get along great, and they do a wonderful job of guarding our yard and house. He plays lots with her, and there is a dog next door that he plays with as well. They love to run the fenceline together. He has not shown these strange behavior patterns up until last Friday--one week ago. 

Going OUTSIDE isn't the problem. Coming inside the house at night seems to be the issue. He greets us as we let him in for dinner (normal), but after he eats, he's got his head down, tail between legs, and heads for the back door. It breaks my heart. 

Nothing has changed in the house that I know of. He is very sensitive (emotionally). If you scold him, he _will_ act fearful, but he's a very good boy, and we haven't had to scold him for quite some time. I can't remember the last time. He's a real pleaser...will do just about anything to make you happy. 

Our other dog, Nisha, hasn't been acting oddly, so I don't think it's a gas leak or smoke smell. She is actually the neurotic one! Very intelligent, and is hypersensitive to any change in the house. She comes to tell me when the cat gets up off the footstool!! She has been worried about him--stays close by him, but hasn't displayed any fear behavior.

He is eating and drinking normally...from the size and frequency that I find dog piles in the backyard, I don't think he's impacted. I haven't seen him urinate, but he's not acting this way in the morning, only at night. He's his jolly self when we get up in the morning, but at night seems very fearful of staying inside. Last night was better. We made a fire, and he finally fell asleep in front of the fireplace. Maybe that will break this pattern. We'll see tonight.

Thank you so much for your responses. I am just worried about him...he's my sweet boy. I love this dog like my own child. He doesn't have a mean bone in his body, and it breaks my heart to see him scared to be in the house with us. Up until now, it's been his favorite place!! He really is very social, and loves being with us. I appreciate your answers and suggestions. I will have him vet checked again if the behavior doesn't change in the next few days. And I will keep a lookout in the house for changes there, too.

Clamjane: I'm so sorry about Tilly. I would be heartbroken, as well. :Bawling: 

Thanks again, Everyone. I'll give you an update in a day or two.

Sassa


----------



## BusyBees2

Sassafrassa said:


> Going OUTSIDE isn't the problem. Coming inside the house at night seems to be the issue. He greets us as we let him in for dinner (normal), but after he eats, he's got his head down, tail between legs, and heads for the back door. It breaks my heart.
> Sassa


Does he eat in the morning & nighttime? If he eats only at dinner, could it be he gets a belly ache after dinner? Maybe following him outside might tell you if he's getting sick.

Or does he sleep outside? Could he feel like he's being punished by being put outside after eating when he'd rather be in? Going with him outside might boost his confidence that he's not being punished.

Don't know...definitely is weird...Hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## Natureschild

hmmm, maybe he is having a vaccine reaction?


----------



## Ravenlost

He is a beautiful dog! Sounds to me like something has happened in the house. Are you sure there are no changes in the house/area he eats in? Or than no one has scolded him at dinnertime? Something triggered this fear and I sure hope he gets over it soon. He looks like a terrific doggie.


----------



## Oregon Julie

Natureschild said:


> hmmm, maybe he is having a vaccine reaction?


Ditto to what Natureschild said. My first thought when I read this was vacinosis. It is, IMO, the reason for many changes in personality. Of course most of the vets will never admit that over vacination causes any problems at all, it is their bread and butter :soap:


----------

